# ways of greeting someone



## piloya

I'm curious to know other ways of greeting someone, apart from Wie geht's, Guten Tag, etc...
alike "how are you doing?" "how is it going?" and more...
I believe there are regional differences, right? 
For instance, in Switzerland I was unable to even understand their "good morning" ( I was unable to understand ANYthing, actually).


----------



## Whodunit

Some phrases _I_ use and hear:

Was geht?
Was geht ab?
Alles im Lot?
Was gibt's?
Was gibt's Neues?
Na, wieder im Lande? (wieder zurück?)
Hi!
Hallo!
Tach!
Tachchen!
Halli hallo!
Schön, dich ([mal] wieder) zu sehen!
Sag mal, ...
Weißt du, ...

That's enough.


----------



## piloya

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Some phrases _I_ use and hear:
> 
> Was geht?
> Was geht ab?
> Alles im Lot?
> Was gibt's?
> Was gibt's Neues?
> Na, wieder im Lande? (wieder zurück?)
> Hi!
> Hallo!
> Tach!
> Tachchen!
> Halli hallo! ??? Halli Hallo??? wer benutzt es?
> Schön, dich ([mal] wieder) zu sehen!
> Sag mal, ...
> Weißt du, ...
> 
> That's enough.


no, it is never enough, I want more!!


----------



## Jana337

Hallöchen habe ich mal gehört.

Jana


----------



## piloya

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Hallöchen habe ich mal gehört.
> 
> Jana


ja, ich auch. Und es hat mir immer so ein bisschen....kitschig geklingelt


----------



## Whodunit

piloya said:
			
		

> ja, ich auch. Und es hat mir immer so ein bisschen....kitschig *geklungen*



Haha, das ist es auch. Aber es wird hin und wieder verwendet.


----------



## piloya

Originally Posted by *piloya*
_ja, ich auch. Und es hat mir immer so ein bisschen....kitschig *geklungen* .AAAaahhhhh Entschuldigung!!!! 
Danke für die Korrektur. 
_


----------



## Whodunit

piloya said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by *piloya*
> _ja, ich auch. Und es hat mir immer so ein bisschen....kitschig *geklungen* .AAAaahhhhh Entschuldigung!!!!
> 
> Danke für die Korrektur.
> _



Bitte schön. Ich nehme mal an, du kennst den Unterschied zwischen "klingeln" und "klingen".


----------



## piloya

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Bitte schön. Ich nehme mal an, du kennst den Unterschied zwischen "klingeln" und "klingen".



no, I don't, please enlighten me. Should we start a new thread?


----------



## gaer

piloya said:
			
		

> no, I don't, please enlighten me. Should we start a new thread?


Why not do it yourself? It's always a good idea!

Gaer


----------



## piloya

gaer said:
			
		

> Why not do it yourself? It's always a good idea!
> 
> Gaer


Do myself what exactly?  enlighten myself with the difference in meaning ? or  that I should start the thread myself?


----------



## mnzrob

piloya said:
			
		

> no, it is never enough, I want more!!


 
In Bavaria and Austria (maybe CH too?) they use the following:

Servus - can mean hello and goodbye
Grüss/Grüß Gott - greeting, literally means "greet God"

In northern Germany they say "moin" as a greeting. I think it technically comes from "guten Morgen", but they use it in the afternoon too.

Rob


----------



## piloya

mnzrob said:
			
		

> In Bavaria and Austria (maybe CH too?) they use the following:
> 
> Servus - can mean hello and goodbye
> Grüss/Grüß Gott - greeting, literally means "greet God"
> 
> In northern Germany they say "moin" as a greeting. I think it technically comes from "guten Morgen", but they use it in the afternoon too.
> 
> Rob


Thanks,
what about Mahlzeit?
I hear it often when I visit my customers in Germany. At least in Berlin and some other place I don't remember it was said all the time to other employees.
Is it used outside a company,too?


----------



## mnzrob

piloya said:
			
		

> Thanks,
> what about Mahlzeit?
> I hear it often when I visit my customers in Germany. At least in Berlin and some other place I don't remember it was said all the time to other employees.
> Is it used outside a company,too?


 
Yeah, good call. I fogot about that one. 
Mahlzeit is used anytime someone is going to or coming from a meal. Also, sometimes when i'm eating lunch somewhere (fast-food restaurant, for example), someone else that is sitting down to eat might walk by and say "Mahlzeit."

Rob


----------



## Whodunit

piloya said:
			
		

> Thanks,
> what about Mahlzeit?
> I hear it often when I visit my customers in Germany. At least in Berlin and some other place I don't remember it was said all the time to other employees.
> Is it used outside a company,too?



Do you know what "Mahlzeit" means? Actually it's the word for "meal", but in this contex we are talking about, I would translate it as "bon appetit!"


----------



## Whodunit

piloya said:
			
		

> no, I don't, please enlighten me. Should we start a new thread?



No, you don't have to. I could enlighten you here. "klingeln" means "ring" and "klingen" is "sound".


----------



## piloya

Whodunit said:
			
		

> No, you don't have to. I could enlighten you here. "klingeln" means "ring" and "klingen" is "sound".


aha! both in Spanish are translated as "sonar", no difference of context.


----------



## piloya

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Do you know what "Mahlzeit" means? Actually it's the word for "meal", but in this contex we are talking about, I would translate it as "bon appetit!"


yes, literally I knew what it meant, but I wondered if it had derived to a more extended use, since I heard it said by or to someone who wasn't eating or was not going to at that moment.
I thought it might had derived to a greeting expression throughout lunch time, independently whether someone has eaten or is to, or not.


----------



## Whodunit

piloya said:
			
		

> yes, literally I knew what it meant, but I wondered if it had derived to a more extended use, since I heard it said by or to someone who wasn't eating or was not going to at that moment.
> I thought it might had derived to a greeting expression throughout lunch time, independently whether someone has eaten or is to, or not.



Well, the same goes for "Grüß Gott" or "Moin", doesn't it? Consider this:

A hiker meets another hiker. The first man hiking downhill says "Grüß Gott (greet God)", the other one claims "so hoch komme ich nicht (I won't hike so far uphill)". The first hiker will get really angry then.   

"Moin" is used in the evening as well as in the morning but it actually means nothing but "good morning".


----------



## piloya

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Well, the same goes for "Grüß Gott" or "Moin", doesn't it? Consider this:
> 
> A hiker meets another hiker. The first man hiking downhill says "Grüß Gott (greet God)", the other one claims "so hoch komme ich nicht (I won't hike so far uphill)". The first hiker will get really angry then.
> 
> "Moin" is used in the evening as well as in the morning but it actually means nothing but "good morning".


So then I'm right. It is not necesarilly intended only as "bon appétit", but a greeting throughout midday and early early afternoon.


----------



## Whodunit

piloya said:
			
		

> So then I'm right. It is not necesarilly intended only as "bon appétit", but a greeting throughout midday and early early afternoon.



"bon appétit" is French! I meant the English equivalent "bon appetit", which is written without an acute accent. It could also mean "Enjoy!" in AE, couldn't it?


----------



## Nadietta

Regional: Servus (=hallo) 

            Begruesse [Sie]!


----------



## angeluomo

Servus (Oesterreichisch per Du)
Gruess Dich (per Du)
Gruess Sie (per Sie)
Gruess Gott (per Sie)
Gruezi (Schweiz)

angeluomo


----------



## sohc4

Habe die Ehre (bayrisch)

Axl


----------



## gaer

piloya said:
			
		

> Do myself what exactly?  enlighten myself with the difference in meaning ? or that I should start the thread myself?


I meant why not start a new thread! 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> "bon appétit" is French! I meant the English equivalent "bon appetit", which is written without an acute accent. It could also mean "Enjoy!" in AE, couldn't it?


Who, I'm starting a thread about "bon appétit". 

Gaer


----------



## elroy

piloya said:
			
		

> aha! both in Spanish are translated as "sonar", no difference of context.



klingeln = tocar (el timbre) 
klingen = sonar (bien, mal, etc.)


----------



## piloya

Whodunit said:
			
		

> "bon appétit" is French! I meant the English equivalent "bon appetit", which is written without an acute accent. It could also mean "Enjoy!" in AE, couldn't it?



I knew it, it was only used for comparison


----------



## piloya

elroy said:
			
		

> klingeln = tocar (el timbre)
> klingen = sonar (bien, mal, etc.)


you are right elroy, but whereas one "tocar el timbre" is to ring the bell. The bell rings corresponds to "sonar el timbre". The dictionary where I looked up the word for "sonar" gave me the both above. I went so fast I didn't pay attention that I had been given two different words.


----------



## elroy

piloya said:
			
		

> you are right elroy, but whereas one "tocar el timbre" is to ring the bell. The bell rings corresponds to "sonar el timbre". The dictionary where I looked up the word for "sonar" gave me the both above. I went so fast I didn't pay attention that I had been given two different words.



In German "klingeln" is pretty much only used for bells (and such).  It is an active verb.

"Klingen" is a linking verb used exclusively to describe how something sounds.  There is no action involved.

I hope it's clear (I think it is   )

Un saludo!


----------



## piloya

elroy said:
			
		

> In German "klingeln" is pretty much only used for bells (and such).  It is an active verb.
> 
> "Klingen" is a linking verb used exclusively to describe how something sounds.  There is no action involved.
> 
> I hope it's clear (I think it is   )
> 
> Un saludo!



yes, sure, it was clear already. Just like in English . Thanks


----------

